# Good Luck To Final 16



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well the hard work will be over, and the heat will reach boiling point in more ways than one, so hope you all have a good day with the rest of the attendees , to close foe my Goodwood trip next week for me but I will make it sometime.
Top tip lock the boot and drive straight into the garage when you get back and empty when partners at work


----------



## badman gee (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes good luck, and tell your partners that you only spent a little!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been banned from purchasing also!
but:

I will just tell SWMBO that they are "samples". - I have stashed a bit of cash for the last few months in prep!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SKY said:


> I have been banned from purchasing also!
> but:
> 
> I will just tell SWMBO that they are "samples". - I have stashed a bit of cash for the last few months in prep!!


:lol: samples in 5ltr container,


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes good luck everyone and looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: samples in 5ltr container,


I'm going with rob from gleam machine so I could always leave them with him for a few weeks then filter them in at home?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SKY said:


> I'm going with rob from gleam machine so I could always leave them with him for a few weeks then filter them in at home?


Good call, think if someone had big van , and arrange del to all visitors with SWMBO problem can get delivery on special day:lol:


----------

